
“Artificial Intelligence” has become meaningless - mindcrime
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/03/what-is-artificial-intelligence/518547/?single_page=true
======
kneel
I would compare the current state of AI models to a catatonic toddler.

Able to scream out 'train!' or 'cat' when it sees one. Somewhat muddy
understanding of language. Can pick out basic patterns here and there.

I believe that there is no technical barrier for smarter AI, just need
bigger/better datasets and better neural net architecture.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
I've thought about this somewhat and I'm inclined to agree. The crux of the
issue with the general public is people think of it as being 'intelligence' in
the sentient human sense and take 'artificial' to mean a computer. So a
sentient intelligent computer. Whereas really artificial is referring to the
simulation (of intelligence), especially when it comes to something like
machine learning.

